# calcium carbonate with just vitamin D?



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

does caltrate or someone else make calcium pills with just vitamin d?im up to five caltrate pills a day in the purple and im wondering if theres something else with just vitamin d that would help more?.i dont know what brand to buy that has just does anyone know what brand would this be and the name of it?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Lots of brands have just calcium carbonate and vitamin d just read the supplement facts on the bottle.Linda


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 1999)

Ron,Did you know that you can OD on calcium & vitamin D supplements?????Five a day sounds like an awful lot of calcium!Vitamin D in large doses is used to poison rats!Maybe you should do some research on these two things and see if you could use something else along with it to control your IBS


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Ron,Five a day may be too many as Judy said. You may want to take some imodium with the calcium also. You can get many brands of calcium carbonate with just vitamin d and the Caltrate Brand is in the pink and white bottle. You may be more sensative to the magnesium in the purple and white bottle so it is worth a change to see if that helps. Linda


----------

